# Did I apply it right and what to do now? Swarm commander.



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

What you did will work just fine bees will smell it no problem


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

When I used swarm commander I applied it according to the instructions. When I would check the traps….if I could still smell it, I left it as is. If my memory serves me I generally had to reapply every two weeks.
With lemongrass oil, I dip both ends of a qtip in it and place the qtip on top of a frame. Then I dip one end of a qtip and drop it onto the bottom board of the trap. Same as with sc…I reapplied when I could no longer detect the smell.
No baggies.
I don’t claim to be an expert but I’ve caught plenty of swarms using these methods.
I hope to get my traps out this week. I’ve already had one hive swarm.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.

I guess I don't trust my smell, because I don't remember smelling anything at all in the first place.



beemandan said:


> When I used swarm commander I applied it according to the instructions. When I would check the traps….if I could still smell it, I left it as is. If my memory serves me I generally had to reapply every two weeks.
> With lemongrass oil, I dip both ends of a qtip in it and place the qtip on top of a frame. Then I dip one end of a qtip and drop it onto the bottom board of the trap. Same as with sc…I reapplied when I could no longer detect the smell.
> No baggies.
> I don’t claim to be an expert but I’ve caught plenty of swarms using these methods.
> I hope to get my traps out this week. I’ve already had one hive swarm.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yunzow said:


> I guess I don't trust my smell, because I don't remember smelling anything at all in the first place.


Wow! Your smeller must be totally broken!
Swarm Commander smells VERY strongly.....just like lemongrass oil.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

By the way, last spring I ran a side by side comparison of Swarm Commander and lemongrass oil.
I caught 5 swarms in the SC baited traps and 5 in the lemongrass oil traps.
Not a conclusive trial but…..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDIlE-XJq8&t=257s


----------



## Hayden01 (Jun 22, 2015)

i used the spray last year and this year but i just sprayed a little on a frame before setting out the trap and then one spray on the entrance. I think i was 3/5 last year (1st year trapping). i'm south of you guys but i have caught 2 swarms this year already. Worried they may not make it because of this cold spell though.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh boy. Maybe I got some bad stuff. 


beemandan said:


> Wow! Your smeller must be totally broken!
> Swarm Commander smells VERY strongly.....just like lemongrass oil.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yunzow said:


> Oh boy. Maybe I got some bad stuff.


Let me put it this way. If the fellow who makes Swarm Commander didn’t insist otherwise, I would be convinced that Swarm Commander was really lemongrass oil. Same smell….just as strong…although about three times as expensive. Admittedly….the little spritzy bottle is nice.


----------



## Hayden01 (Jun 22, 2015)

beemandan said:


> Let me put it this way. If the fellow who makes Swarm Commander didn’t insist otherwise, I would be convinced that Swarm Commander was really lemongrass oil. Same smell….just as strong…although about three times as expensive. Admittedly….the little spritzy bottle is nice.


So true....smells just like LGO.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

A good role of thumb is a little goes a long way


----------



## eschnell (Mar 8, 2019)

I caught 19 swarms with 22 traps. I only use lemongrass oil. I place 5 or more drops on the top of the top bar of the frames. No baggie and no q tips. I tried putting sugar in 3 of the traps and caught ants otherwise 100% effective. I place my traps about 5 or 6 feet off the ground in a small tree near flowering plants like blackberry or wild flowers. I am sure that swarm commander will work but lemongrass oil is only $3.99 a bottle and works just as good.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Do you just apply once a year?



eschnell said:


> I caught 19 swarms with 22 traps. I only use lemongrass oil. I place 5 or more drops on the top of the top bar of the frames. No baggie and no q tips. I tried putting sugar in 3 of the traps and caught ants otherwise 100% effective. I place my traps about 5 or 6 feet off the ground in a small tree near flowering plants like blackberry or wild flowers. I am sure that swarm commander will work but lemongrass oil is only $3.99 a bottle and works just as good.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

You know, maybe I wasn't trying hard enough with the sniffer. I stuck my nose right next the entrance. I can smell it now.



beemandan said:


> Let me put it this way. If the fellow who makes Swarm Commander didn’t insist otherwise, I would be convinced that Swarm Commander was really lemongrass oil. Same smell….just as strong…although about three times as expensive. Admittedly….the little spritzy bottle is nice.


----------



## eschnell (Mar 8, 2019)

Yunzow said:


> Do you just apply once a year?


I only applied lemon grass oil once. All my swarm boxes had bees in them within a couple of weeks. Some of the boxes right away. Location is important. Not so much woods but rather areas with smaller trees near flowering plants. Mid May is our time to catch bees (southern Indiana). So I set my traps around the 1st of May.


----------

